# Mac B Plumcake Navy Blend



## Lefty (Jun 5, 2007)

I just bought a tin of this. I friend of mine let me dip into a very old tin of his a week ago, it was a little dry but an interesting smoke. When I saw this today I decided to pick it up and give it a shot. 

At first the latakia was a little more pronounced than I remembered. About 1/2 way into the bowl, there was much less lat. While I smoke I was reading the reviews on TBR.com (tobacco reviews), and people either love it or hate it. The one common thread is the Mac B bite. So far not a problem, but I'm smoking nice and slow. 

I'm not a big fan of latakia, maybe in small doses. So far so good. It will take more than one bowl to get a true feel for this.


----------



## Lefty (Jun 5, 2007)

So far so good. Had a bowl with my a.m. coffee, very nice and flavorful. Not to heavy on the rum. It does seem to bite a little after first light, but settles down nicely.


----------



## Phantom57 (Jan 15, 2009)

Love the stuff but can't smoke it, bites the tar out of me. It was the first tobacco I ever smoked while in college, and it almost put me off pipe smoking forever. Can't smoke any of the MacB stuff, wish I could.


----------



## Lefty (Jun 5, 2007)

Phantom57 said:


> Love the stuff but can't smoke it, bites the tar out of me. It was the first tobacco I ever smoked while in college, and it almost put me off pipe smoking forever. Can't smoke any of the MacB stuff, wish I could.


It's not going to be in my regular line up that's for sure. Not bad but it does have THAT bite.


----------



## stoked (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey Lefty,

I'm glad you tried Plumcake, it's one of my favourites. It's not everyday that you get to have an English/Latakia/Navy/Aro all in one bowl. I could sip this stuff all day long. MacBarens does bite but you can tame it. I worked out the technique on my first forray into macbite - scottish blend. Of course I had to learn the hard way.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

After cracking the tin let her sit for a week or so. I think that also tames down the latakia, to where it is more subtle.


----------



## Pipe Organist (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm bumping this thread because I bought a tin of this out of curiosity, and have a few observations.

It does have the "Mac-bite" that some folk complain about, but as with any Mac B blend, if you pack carefully, light carefully and sip slowly, this blend becomes a friend.

The first few bowls fresh out of the tin didn't burn well, fought to stay lit and left a wad of un-smoked dottle that wreaked.

I've used the same pipe each time I've tried it, and with the tin having been cracked for about 2 weeks, the pipe and the baccy have become fast friends. It's a rich smoke, with nice complexity of flavors. So far, this bowl is burning to a nice powdery ash.

I'm happy, after some patience, to add this to my rotation, and would recommend it for folk who like unusual blends.


----------



## smellyfeet (Dec 11, 2005)

I bought a 1.5 oz pouch of McB Plumcake, i believe i have a dud batch. The tobacco was bone dry, i tried a bowl and i didn't get much from it. Does anyone know if a bone dry weed can be revitalized by rehydratting it? :help:


----------

